# 3rd Annual Offroad Toy Run Crosby Tx



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Its that time again folks. The 3rd Annual Offroad Toy Run is in the works. Saturday, Dec 6th. At Xtreme Offroad park in Crosby. Toy run parade starts at noon. We have plans to have a good local band play later that evening and maybe serve some Bbq plates to raise money as well.

Last year I posted this on 2cool, and in 3 days I had raised a huge amount of money. The donations are for ages 0-16 children. It goes to the Crosby Care Program to help with the Clothe a Child Program. Crosby Care raises money to help fund selected families through the school district to buy new clothes for Christmas. Kids that would not have a Christmas or new clothing. The toy drive is to give gifts as well, so those kids can feel accepted in the holiday tradition. Kids that would have not received anything if it wasn't for our efforts.

Everyone is welcome to come. We will have police escort from the park to the church and back. Atv's, Sidexsides, motorcycles, jeeps, mud trucks, all are welcome. Please watch the attached videos, the Pastor has a great explanation of where all the donations go. Thank you to everyone who donated here last year. The money raised we went and bought all new clothing and toys for the kids. We hope this is the biggest year as we raised over 10k$ last year.

I have a paypal also you can send any money donations, send as a gift and label Toy run. Thank you again, and hope some more 2coolers can make it as well as the ones that went last year.

Paypal [email protected]

http://www.crosbycare.com/

Pastor Keenan 2013 Toy Run


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

ITs getting close, looking for those 2cool donations again like last year. Thanks


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This is the last week. Any and all donations will be greatly appreciated

Paypal [email protected]


----------

